#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Career Guidance| please help

## nikhil.03bhardwaj

Hello,
I am currently pursuing B.Tech. in Electrical Engineering from a private engineering college. I want to go for a career in research and teaching and henceforth I'm looking forward to go for M.Tech. and Ph.D., both from some I.I.T.  I'm currently in 3rd year and doesn't find myself competent enough for the levels of the competitions like GATE. There is no good coaching institute for GATE in my city. Furthermore, in my college it's compulsory to do the assignments and attend the college regularly. I've one more year left with me to appear for GATE.

Can anybody_ please guide me how to manage both college and competitions and what to do to excel in GATE?_





  Similar Threads: need  guidance... Career in Civil Engineering full guidance pdf free download Need some guidance!!!! Career guidance needed Career as a Biomedical Engineer - Biomedical Engineering career prospects, salaries..

----------

